#ubuntu-website 2008-12-01
<qense> hello
<newz2000> hi qense
<tannman> hello
<tannman> this the correct room for assistance?
<thorwil> hi newz2000. i still see the pixelated brainstorm logo on http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<newz2000> hi thorwil, that's on my list to do today
<thorwil> ah, ok :)
<newz2000> I had some time off last week and just didn't get that done before I left
<nand> oh hai!
<newz2000> hey nand
<nand> newz2000: did I remember correctly that you were talking about a inter website navigation a while ago?
<newz2000> I was talking about it but never came up with a solution
<nand> okay. If you're interested, we may talk a bit about it at the UDS, I have some little ideas, but I need some background to see if they're feasible
<newz2000> nand: I won't be a UDS, sending to the mailing list is probably the best way
<nand> okay, I'll give my ideas there then (I'm at work right now)
<newz2000> nand: will you be at UDS?
<nand> yes
<newz2000> make sure to introduce yourself to Julian, he's the guy Mark S hired to be in charge of Ubuntu's prettyness
<newz2000> I know he's putting a lot of thought into the website's appearance
<nand> Julian how?
<newz2000> I don't understand that question
<nand> his last name? :)
<newz2000> Maybe Julian who?
<nand> yah :)
<newz2000> let me look it up
<nand> (french deformation)
<thorwil> nand: just think of the doctor ;)
<newz2000> Julian Hubbard
<nand> newz2000: okay thanks for the tip!
<newz2000> my pleasure
<newz2000> since I'm not going to UDS during that week I'll be at a drupal training conference www.doitwithdrupal.com
<nand> you're a drupal fan?
<newz2000> I'm hoping to learn how to improve the websit a lot
<thorwil> that url sounds naughty
<newz2000> nand: I wouldn't say a fan, but it's a tool I use to solve problems
 * nand is currently working on the drupal powered www.france24.com
<newz2000> I really wish there were better solutions out there but haven't found anything yet
<nand> In my opinion, Drupal is really powerful, once you have spend months with it and you understand it
<newz2000> I'd trade some of its power if it made life easier
<newz2000> for example, a lady is updating www.canonical.com's landscape section on a staging server
<thorwil> i still shudder when thinking of drupal css, after exposure to it because of ardour.org :)
<newz2000> she has to upload the full content to staging but there's no way to go from staging to live without rebuilding it all a second time
<nand> in fact, you can work with drupal in two ways : 1) by ignoring almost all his features : fast and easy, but harder to maintain or 2) longer to learn, but fast and easy to maintain :)
<nand> newz2000: yeah the staging - production is also one of the main issue here
<nand> but they got used to it : recording all changes done during dev, and they have two prod server : one act as the prod, the other as the preprod, with a replicated DB
<nand> when we want to go live, we isolate preprod, we make the changes we made during dev, and preprod become prod. And prop become preprod.
<newz2000> yuck
<newz2000> I mean, it is an interesting solution
<newz2000> but it assumes you deploy changes to a website like a software company deploys updates to software. All at once.
<nand> well, preprod DB is disconnected from prod DB for less than 10mn, time during which we apply dev SQL changes, and then we switch
<nand> and this time can be reduced to zero, if no manual sql changes
<nand> and of course, all in SVN, so that code upgrade is as simple as a svn up
<newz2000> A while back I created a python module that could publish or modify content on a drupal site using the xml-rpc api.
<newz2000> I thought it would be nifty to create a django app that published content to a drupal site
<newz2000> Use a django based web front end and it would publish to staging for approval and then after sign-off push the same content to live
<nand> why not use a module that will by default set new content as not published?
<newz2000> that doesn't allow you to make changes to content, it would only affect new pages
<nand> ok
#ubuntu-website 2008-12-03
<newz2000> Anyone here know how to create a css rule that matches an element that has a child element with a paticular ID?
<newz2000> <p>Some text <span id="something">hi</span>.</p>
<newz2000> make the whole paragraph blue because it has a span#something in it
<nand> I don't think this is possible...
<newz2000> I think there's a way but it may not be browser supported
<nand> oh you know, why not use one of these non standard proprietary CSS style I see sometimes out there? :)
<newz2000> Do you know of one? But I think there is a way in css3
<nand> I didn't really studied CSS3 yet, and until a majority of browser support it.... heck, we still have to support IE6 :s
<newz2000> in #css they say it's not possible, so I must have imagined it
<nand> if they would make it, they would have to rename CSS to CCSS :)
<nand> Cascading-climbing stylesheets
<newz2000> :-)
<newz2000> I know you can do it in xpath and it looks like css and xpath are getting closer to each other
<nand> we still have long days before it comes maintstream...
#ubuntu-website 2008-12-06
<qense> hello
<thorwil> hi
#ubuntu-website 2008-12-07
<qense> hello
<MadsRH> Hi qense. Are you at UDS?
<qense> no
<qense> I'm just 15 ;) I don't I'd be able to pay the trip or get free from school.
<MadsRH> With your work you could get sponsored
<qense> It already starts tomorrow, too late now I guess. ;)
<MadsRH> Your right - You should apply for sponsorship for the next UDS.
<qense> I'll see. It would sure be interesting to participate
<Jarlen> is it true that canonical wants all their related sites to be run on drupal or something similar?
<Don_S> Jarlen: If they are to run in their datacenter, yes. It's the only "security approved" CMS.
#ubuntu-website 2009-11-30
<ofirk> newz2000: Are you here?
<newz2000> I'm back (in case anyone cares)
<roshan-george> Hello, everyone.
<roshan-george> A little while ago, I reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/484911 about the Ubuntu website.
<ubot3> Malone bug 484911 in ubuntu-website "Ubuntu DVD Image jigdo template is too large to be useful" [Undecided,New]
<roshan-george> The jigdo template is 1.2 Gb in size, in comparison to the Debian DVD jigdo templates (which together come up to <50 MB). Is there any way I can help with this?
<ofirk> newz2000: Are you here?
 * jpds goes to meet newz2000.
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, hi, how are you
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, you asked me to contact you on launchpad
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, for the Ubuntu website editors
#ubuntu-website 2009-12-01
<newz2000> hi dhilllon-v10 I'm traveling this week so am going to have limited availability
<newz2000> will catch up via email
#ubuntu-website 2009-12-02
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, hi :)
<dhillon-v10> newz2000, I was supposed to contact you for the Ubuntu website editors team
#ubuntu-website 2009-12-05
<stochastic> Hi everyone, I'm a member of the Ubuntu Studio development team and we're in the process of trying to update our website at http://ubuntustudio.org I'm spearheading this revamp and I need to access the server in order to load new modules into drupal, tweak css files, etc...
<stochastic> Cory Kontros pointed me in the direction of Ng to get more access, but I thought a message in here might get more eyeballs and quicker results.
<jpds> stochastic: Email rt-at-ubuntu.com about it
<stochastic> jdps, will do.
#ubuntu-website 2009-12-06
<WaSeidel> hi someone who admin the site ubuntu.com?
<WaSeidel> hi some one anyway launch my question, I have created the user WaSeidel on wiki.ubuntu.com but it was so long time ago and i stop to use because i lost my internet connection, now i have again my internet connection and i try to get in to the wiki an i surprised when i found an integration with launchpad it askme for my user on launchpad (e-mail) and password i enter it, but it show me an information saying the user wase
<WaSeidel> enter my old password but when i enter it says the password is wrong
<WaSeidel> could you say me how to recover my user...
<WaSeidel> by the way sorry my english
<WaSeidel> i just ask if some one can send me a new password to waseidel at gmail.com or walther.seidel at cabuntu.org? but from the wiki not from launchpad
<WaSeidel> or if isn't possible that just delete the user waseidel and i create a new again...
<WaSeidel> but no all at the same time please i can't read xD
<WaSeidel> well i have to go if some one read this and can help me add me to gtalk or send me a mail please
<EsatYuce> i
<EsatYuce> hi
<mpt> "Fun tools make it write and deploy apps to Ubuntu"
<mpt> (reported as bug 493306)
<ubot3> Malone bug 493306 in ubuntu-website ""Fun tools make it write and deploy" is ungrammatical" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/493306
#ubuntu-website 2010-12-08
<nigelb> newz2000: Hi, got a minute? :)
<newz2000> nigelb: sure, what's up?
<nigelb> Can I PM? :)
<newz2000> nigelb: yep
<nigelb> someday I'll figure out the significance of that server name :p
<MTecknology> newz2000: that's awesome.. 'Or, if you want to be my boss'
<nigelb> hehe
<nigelb> that's what caught my attention in the first place :p
<newz2000> I know there are a few people around here who'd like to tell me what to do. ;-)
<MTecknology> I'd prefer if it were you telling me what to do
<MTecknology> yay lag
<cjohnston> newz2000: I already tell you what to do :-P (I guess I ask pretty please will you fix this :-P)
<newz2000> cjohnston: true
<cjohnston> then you sell me down the road telling people im the project manager
<nigelb> lol
<cjohnston> I still owe you for that one
<MTecknology> I'll apply for that but I know many people much better will be applying too
<newz2000> MTecknology: if you can spare the time, do apply. List your Drupal and community experience.
<newz2000> I'm not deciding but I know that Drupal experience is something we'd like to have on the team
<MTecknology> Adding the ability to use perl in nginx configuration files to the nginx package is provign to be a bit of a pain
<MTecknology> I'm getting some ugly lag..
<MTecknology> I'm kind of surprised how much of my site traffic is from search engines - 67.3%
<MichealH> MTecknology: Thats alot!
<MichealH> MTecknology: Half of the remainder is problably me xP
<MTecknology> MichealH: 19.6% is direct traffic
<MTecknology> the rest is referring sites
<MichealH> Ahh
<MichealH> 2% Of Dirct traffic from me xD
#ubuntu-website 2010-12-10
<AlanBell> stas: got some time to help with the lug-map plugin?
<AlanBell> http://beta.ubuntu-uk.org/where-are-we/ I can't get it to save markers
<AlanBell> never mind, I think I see how I broke it :)
<stas> AlanBell: give me some time, i'm busy with some cats right now :)
<AlanBell> sure :)
<AlanBell> I am trying to change the fields so that instead of details about a lug it is about a person
<AlanBell> so might include name, launchpad profile URL and description
<AlanBell> lug-map/lib/views/user.php changes the fields on the form, but I can't find the function that accepts the post and puts it in the database, I guess when the field names don't line up it isn't saving the marker
<stas> AlanBell: hmm, i was planning for a rewrite of the plugin, which should not be a big deal
<stas> will you be online later?
<AlanBell> yes
<stas> ok, so I will ping you in about an hour or so
<stas> damn cats left a lot of trash :)
<stas> AlanBell: i will email you a new version asap, btw, about your problem
<stas> there's a po file
<stas> you can translate with poedit
<stas> and change the fields value
<stas> the easiest way
<AlanBell> ok
<AlanBell> I think I understand it now, the table stuff and add_marker function in lm.admin.class.php is what I was looking for
<stas> AlanBell: do you use latest WordPress or >3.0
<AlanBell> latest
<AlanBell> 3.0.3
<stas> I will rewrite it using post types
<stas> great
<stas> also, I will probably add some export/import functionality, and better management
<stas> thanks for your feedback btw :)
#ubuntu-website 2010-12-11
<stas> hey newz2000, is rhlee still responsible for planet theme?
<newz2000> stas: yes, he was off this last week though
<stas> adiroiban reports broken rss and lack of atom
<stas> i thought to ping him
#ubuntu-website 2010-12-12
<artnay> hi all. we're renewing our LoCo's (Finland) website (located at www.ubuntu.fi) to meet the new branding guidelines (http://design.canonical.com/the-toolkit/guides-for-websites/). here is how it looks like at the moment: http://koti.mbnet.fi/reaby/ubuntu/1010/ - it's missing a lot now (fontface etc.) but my question concerns icons which are taken from ubuntu.com - can we use the same icons on our LoCo site? who made them? what's the license?
<head_victim> artnay: http://design.canonical.com/the-toolkit/ubuntu-brand-guidelines/ is a good place to start. I've been reading it myself for my loco (Australia)
#ubuntu-website 2011-12-05
<mhall119> ws 50
<nigelb> fail, 50 :P
#ubuntu-website 2011-12-08
<svwilliams> Good Morning Website, did anyone get the email from Rober Sajdok asking for help with his logging in?
<svwilliams> mhall119, what was the python command to synch id's when you get the "the username with which you tried to log in is already in use for a different account"
<svwilliams> someone asked on the mailing list and the command you gave me isn't in my IRC history
<svwilliams> I may have been on a different PC
<mhall119> svwilliams: manage.py update-openids
<mhall119> I think cjohnston responded to his email already
<cjohnston> just did
<cjohnston> 3
<svwilliams> awesome!
<svwilliams> thanks I'll add that to our documentation
<svwilliams> I want to keep trying to capture all these little tips as I ask questions :-D
<cjohnston> svwilliams: id like to make import-live-data run update-openids when its done
<nailora> what is the relation/difference between https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<nigelb> nailora: help.ubuntu.com is a suupport website, however wiki.ubuntu.com is a community resource for coordination
<nailora> i understand that. it still seems somewhat arbitrary to put all articles about scaning on help.u.c but put a database (in form of a wiki page) of supported scanners on wiki.u.c
#ubuntu-website 2011-12-09
<AlanBell> hi
<cjohnston> AlanBell: danilos
<AlanBell> danilos: o/
<cjohnston> AlanBell: what is the chance of losing data on the migration
<danilos> hi AlanBell :)
<AlanBell> I think it will be an all or nothing thing, I don't think we would run a risk of a partial migration
<AlanBell> and no, we won't do a migration during the linaro summit week :)
<AlanBell> I think the migration is pretty much perfect, with all the revision history
<cjohnston> danilos: you good with that?
<danilos> cjohnston, yeah, definitely
<danilos> I am not happy with "nothing" option, "all" is good :)
<cjohnston> I'm guessing if the "nothing" is the choice, we should be able to leave it up for a bit, but i dont know
<cjohnston> danilos: Bug 902195
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 902195 in launchpad-work-items-tracker "Need to add linaro-android-infrastructure to status.linaro.org (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/902195
<danilos> cjohnston, this is about the config, see also https://code.launchpad.net/~danilo/launchpad-work-items-tracker/linaro-config/+merge/84589
<cjohnston> gotcha
<danilos> cjohnston, I'll also take this to our website project since that's more related to the project
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> I linked the code
<danilos> thanks, I am being lazy now because I am also otp
<cjohnston> np
<cjohnston> I'm bored at work
<cjohnston> lol
<daker> mhall119, i found a solution https://github.com/gregmuellegger/django-sortedm2m
<AlanBell> danilos: yeah the "nothing" option is leaving the current etherpad server running somewhere (different port maybe), but I want the "all" options
<mhall119> daker: cool
<daker> it's not very good but it works
<james_w> cjohnston, hey, did you see the errors that look to be from your timestamp change?
<cjohnston> james_w: ya
<cjohnston> its already been updated
<james_w> cool
<james_w> thanks
<cjohnston> and is running again
<cjohnston> ty
#ubuntu-website 2011-12-10
<cjohnston> doctormon: ping
<doctormon> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> doctormon: I need a profile page designed for summit.. the back end work is all done, just needs the view page.. any chance you have time to make something?
<doctormon> cjohnston: summit is the same as loco portal right? django, bzr, lp?
<cjohnston> yup
<doctormon> bzr lp branch name and django app name
<doctormon> ?
<cjohnston> bzr lp:summit
<doctormon> done
<cjohnston> 1 sec
<cjohnston> bzr merge lp:~chrisjohnston/summit/add-user-profiles
<doctormon> Tis makefile system is weird, it downloads a whole bunch of stuff each time we want to branch: fail
<cjohnston> you can set it up the way nigel does
<cjohnston> using virtualenv
<doctormon> cjohnston: OK, so what do you need in this?
<cjohnston> a design for the profile page
<cjohnston> which includes all of the different fields that could be filled out
<doctormon> cjohnston: So it's the edit user profile template?
<cjohnston> no.. the edit is fine
<cjohnston> its the view page
<cjohnston> there isnt really anything there yet.. just shows name.. but that's mostly cause i cant design
<doctormon> OK, view page.
<cjohnston> yes please
<doctormon> cjohnston: I can't find the link to the profile, the version I have just links to launchpad.
<cjohnston> doctormon: it doesnt link yet.. its 127.0.0.1:8000/u/doctormo and /u/doctormo/update
<doctormon> oh ok
<doctormon> cjohnston: Both your branch and the trunk return page not found :-(
<cjohnston> doctormon: you have to create the user first
<doctormon> cjohnston: By logging in?
<cjohnston> ./manage.py update-profiles should do it
<mhall119> doctormon: you'll need to log in, yes
<mhall119> or run lpupdate on a sprint you attended (in person or remote)
<cprofitt> mhall119: I am getting an error when trying to init-summit
<cprofitt> Error: No module named django_openid_auth
<mhall119> are you in the virtualenv?
<cprofitt> yes
<mhall119> did you get any errors during the make process?
<cprofitt> I do not recall running make...
<cprofitt> http://summit.readthedocs.org/en/latest/installing.html#grab-the-source
<cprofitt> yeah, I do not see instructions to run make either
<mhall119> you ran "pip install -r requirements.txt" in the virtualenv
<mhall119> ?
<cprofitt> yes
<mhall119> no trouble there?
<cprofitt> not that I see in the scrollback
<cprofitt> ah... here is one
<cprofitt> bzrlib/_annotator_pyx.c:4:20: fatal error: Python.h: No such file or directory
<mhall119> hmmmm....
<mhall119> what release are you working from?
<cprofitt> this is just a virtual server... so I can rebuild if needed
<cprofitt> the server is 11.10
<cprofitt> let me rebuild the virtual server just to make sure...
<cprofitt> it only takes a little bit
<mhall119> cprofitt: did you install python 2.6?
<cprofitt> I did not... and I think Python 2.7 is the default
<cprofitt> the req says 2.6.1 or greater
<cprofitt> the server is build using proxmox, KVM, 11.10 64bit server
<cprofitt> I am reinstalling now... just to make sure I did not screw it up
<cprofitt> so how is your day going mhall119 ?
<mhall119> I'm tired already
<mhall119> didn't even get to sleep in today, son had a belt test for taekwondo
<cprofitt> mhall119: did it go well?
<mhall119> yup, got his new belt
<cprofitt> very good.
<doctormon> cjohnston: The user profile stuff doesn't work, I checked it out and it doesn't go through.
<cjohnston> doctormon:  what do you mean it doesn't go through
<doctormon> There is a username 'doctormo' I checked in the admin pannel, and the update-profiles has been run (I had to repair that script too) and it's giving me a 404 on /u/doctormo
<cprofitt> mhall119: rebuilt the virtual server and followed the instructions
<cprofitt> got the following
<cprofitt> Cannot build extension "bzrlib._annotator_pyx".
<cprofitt> Use "build_ext --allow-python-fallback" to use slower python implementations instead.
<mhall119> do you have ubuntu-dev-tools package installed?
<cprofitt> error: command 'gcc' failed with exit status 1
<cprofitt> I do not think so
<mhall119> try apt-getting that
<cprofitt> just an normal install of the server
<cprofitt> ok
<mhall119> there must be a library we all had already that wasn't included
<cprofitt> that error was on the pip command
<doctormon> cjohnston: Should I be running this on your branch or on trunk?
<mhall119> cprofitt: pip will try and build stuff from source sometimes
<cjohnston> my branch. it isn't in trunk.
<mhall119> and if you don't have the right dev tools or headers, it dies
<mhall119> cjohnston: where's you track lead stuff?
<doctormon> cjohnston: OK that's the stuff that's now working.
<doctormon> not*
<doctormon> cjohnston: Here's the diff for the fix http://paste.ubuntu.com/766262/
<cjohnston> I'm out. maybe mhall119  can help
<cprofitt> same error mhall119
<cprofitt> should I install gcc?
 * mhall119 is no help
<cjohnston> mhall119: track-page mp
<mhall119> cprofitt: install ubuntu-dev-tools
<cprofitt> I did that
<mhall119> no luck?
<cprofitt> nope
<cprofitt> unless a reboot helps
<doctormon> OK, I'm parking the design request until the code works. Give m a ping when ready.
<cprofitt> mhall119: does this mean anything
<cprofitt>     No Cython, trying Pyrex...
<mhall119> cprofitt: no...I've never seen the likes of that before
<mhall119> this is an 11.10 VM you say?
<cprofitt> yes
<mhall119> :/
<cprofitt> 11.10 64 bit
<mhall119> oh, 64 bit.....wonder if that's the problem
<cprofitt> I could try and build it on 32bit
<daker> hello
<daker> mhall119: cjohnston nigelb AlanBell http://people.ubuntu.com/~daker/ltp/
#ubuntu-website 2011-12-11
<mhall119> daker: is that for the main page?
<cjohnston> mhall119: can you test the userprofile code and see if its working for you please
<mhall119> cjohnston: in a bit, I'm finishing up an actual code contribution
<mhall119> cjohnston: nigelb: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/summit/private-meeting-urls/+merge/85246
<mhall119> 2/w 32
<daker> mhall119: yep
#ubuntu-website 2012-12-04
<daker> cjohnston: https://drone.io it supports bzr
<cjohnston> that looks awesome
#ubuntu-website 2012-12-06
<daker> hey
<daker> nigelb: ^
<daker> nigelb: do you have any doc on how to run tarmac? i want to run a plugin for it
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<daker> cjohnston: mhall119 anyidea how can i fix those login issues manually https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-team-portal/+bug/1087453 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1087453 in LoCo Team Portal "still cant login says my username is account details are in use" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> daker: do you have access to the django_openid_auth section of the /admin/
<mhall119> ?
<daker> no
<mhall119> do you have access to the /admin/ at all?
<daker> no
<mhall119> hmmm, I don't have access to add you :(
<mhall119> daker: try pinging dholbach in the morning, he might still have superuser access to it, otherwise we'll have to ask IS
<daker> ok
<mhall119> ask them for superuser access, I don't think there's any reason not to give that to you
<daker> mhall119: thanks
#ubuntu-website 2012-12-07
<daker> mhall119: do you have any idea what app i need to have access to ? django_openid_auth ?
<cjohnston> daker: python-django-auth-openid iirc
<mhall119> daker: he's asking about permissions in /admin/
<mhall119> daker: I'm talking to deej about it
<cjohnston> ahh
<daker> ok thank you
#ubuntu-website 2012-12-09
 * cjohnston is filing ltp bugs for daker 
<daker> :)
<cjohnston> daker: are you familiar at all with the teams stuff on django-openid-auth?
<daker> not too much, but if you explain maybe i can help
<cjohnston> OPENID_LAUNCHPAD_TEAMS_MAPPING_AUTO = True doesn't seem to be working
<daker> what do you mean ?
<cjohnston> AFAIK, you create a group in django admin that is the same name as the launchpad team you want to map it to. Then, when a user logs in who is a member of that team, they are added to the group
<cjohnston> That doesn't seem to be happening
<daker> cjohnston: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~django-openid-auth/django-openid-auth/trunk/view/head:/django_openid_auth/views.py#L225
<cjohnston> daker: that's assigning the team to the group, no
<cjohnston> ?
<daker> this one https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~django-openid-auth/django-openid-auth/trunk/view/head:/django_openid_auth/auth.py#L97
<cjohnston> so it either isn't getting a teams response, or it isnt working
<daker> does LP show the teams membership ?
<cjohnston> login to pad.u.c and it asks you to pass your teams to it
<daker> yes, i mean for you...
<cjohnston> no
<daker> going to sleep cjohnston if you want to share the code so i can look at it tomorrow :)
#ubuntu-website 2014-12-05
<mark999> I was using dput to upload a package to my company's internal repo, and after it did so it claims it uploaded via ftp to upload.ubuntu.com
<mark999> is anybody here able to check whether the package was actually uploaded to that server? I have no credentials for that server, but if the package did upload I'd like it deleted
<mark999> Successfully uploaded packages. Trying to upload package to ubuntu Uploading to ubuntu (via ftp to upload.ubuntu.com):   Uploading inin-vpn-config_1.1.dsc: done.   Uploading inin-vpn-config_1.1.tar.gz: done.   Uploading inin-vpn-config_1.1_all.deb: done.   Uploading inin-vpn-config_1.1_amd64.changes: done.
<mark999> anybody?
#ubuntu-website 2014-12-07
<Kill_JOy23> hello all
<Kill_JOy23> well, goodnight then
